# Joining Cadets as an Instructor\Volunteer



## dbk23 (30 Oct 2005)

I served in the Military in the early 80's for a few years with the PPCLI and I would like to get involved with the Army Cadets. I live in Edmonton and was wondering how does one go about becoming a Cadet instructor or if that is not possible how does one volunteer his time with the Cadets? I feel that the Regiment gave a lot to me and I would like to give something back to the Army and the Regiment. I would like to get involved with our young people and provide them with the skills and discipline that young people need to succeed these days whatever career they choose. Thanks for any assistance.

Darren


----------



## my72jeep (30 Oct 2005)

Go in to the local Army unit on a parade night. Introduce your self to the CO. let it go from there if you are both still intrested HE/She will start the paperwork. give it some time past service slows down the paper work all old UER's and files must be found.


----------



## Burrows (30 Oct 2005)

List of units and contact info here.
http://cadets.ca/directory-repertoire/local_e.asp?pr=9&urb=Edmonton


----------



## Dane (30 Oct 2005)

Here's the basic process

- Criminal Record Check
- Verification of education
- Varification of past military experience
- Varification of past cadet experience

There can be more, depending on what you do. You may be aware the differences between an instructor and a volunteer is very great. A volunteer cannot supervise Cadets, and is very limited in the activities they can participate in. Civilian Instructors can be paid in some circumstances, they can supervise cadets (not firearms) and can serve on contracts with the Cadet Movement.


----------



## CI L. Phillips (7 Jan 2006)

I simply went to the CO on a regular parade night and expressed my interest in volunteering. Within a few weeks i was monitoring classes. Be warned, paperwork can take a long time to go through, so do all you can to make it go smoothly to get it through the chain of command quickly. Good luck and enjoy, its extremely rewarding and fun to work with cadets. And they sincerely appreciate any former military or cadet experience.  ;D


----------

